# Celtics Forum Keeper Selection Thread



## Premier

Eight-hour time limit; however, prompt but deliberate selections are greatly appreciated. Remember positional limitations [PG, G, SG, SF, F, PF, C, C, UTL, BN, BN, BN]. Remember scoring categories.

Trading is allowed [of draft picks and "kept" players], but everyone must still have twelve players or selections after each transaction.

Make your selections here. Discuss the league here.

The draft time limit will start as soon as KingHandles selects.

1. KingHandles (*IllestKillas*) - Amare Stoudemire, Rashard Lewis, Steve Francis
2. Sundance (*Sundance Kids*) - Tracy McGrady, Brad Miller, Lamar Odom
3. Premier (*The Elitists v2*) - Shawn Marion, Jason Kidd, Mike Bibby -- traded to aquaitious
4. Ibleedcelticgreen (*Lanteri*) - Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Chauncey Billups, Gerald Wallace
5. #1AntoineWalkerFan (*I AM TOINE NBA CHAMP*) - Elton Brand, Andrei Kirilenko, Jason Richardson
6. agoo101284 (*More Floor Lamps*) - LeBron James, Chris Bosh, Raymond Felton
7. km109 (*km109*) - Kevin Garnett, Rasheed Wallace, Tony Parker
8. aquaitious (*Aquacity Perkinators*) - Tim Duncan, Michael Redd, Shaquille O'Neal
9. DWest Superstar (*Banks is God -|*) - Dwyane Wade, Chris Paul, Dwight Howard
10. patrick_wandalowski (*DelonteWest St. Joe*) - Dirk Nowitzki, Ray Allen, Gilbert Arenas
11. DontTradePaul! (*Vinglehoff Returns*) - Paul Pierce, Jermaine O'Neal, Carmelo Anthony
12. lempbizkit (*Celtic Pride II*) - Kobe Bryant, Steve Nash, Marcus Camby

*1st Round - *Remember to PM the particpant after you.

1. King Handles - Vince Carter
2. Sundance - Allen Iverson
3. Premier - Yao Ming
4. Ibleedcelticgreen - Boris Diaw
5. #1AntoineWalkerFan - Carlos Boozer
6. agoo101284 - Mehmet Okur
7. km109 - Ron Artest
8. aquaitious - Joe Johnson -- traded to Premier
9. DWest Superstar - Ben Wallace
10. patrick_wandalowski - Josh Smith
11. DontTradePaul! - Kirk Hinrich 
12. lempbizkit - Baron Davis

*2nd Round - *Remember to PM the particpant after you.

13. lempbizkit - Andre Iguodala
14. DontTradePaul! - Richard Jefferson
15. patrick_wandalowski - Antawn Jamison
16. DWest Superstar - Jason Terry
17. aquaitious - Brandon Roy
18. km109 - Stephon Marbury
19. agoo101284 - Mike James
20. #1AntoineWalkerFan - Andre Miller
21. Ibleedcelticgreen - David West
22. Premier - Jameer Nelson
23. Sundance Peja Stojakovic
24. King Handles - Richard Hamilton

*3rd Round - *Remember to PM the particpant after you.

25. King Handles - Larry Hughes
26. Sundance - Chris Webber
27. Premier - Chris Kaman
28. Ibleedcelticgreen - Morris Peterson
29. #1AntoineWalkerFan - Manu Ginobili
30. agoo101284 - Troy Murphy
31. km109 - Emeka Okafor
32. aquaitious - Raja Bell
33. DWest Superstar - Charlie Villanueva
34. patrick_wandalowski - Pau Gasol
35. DontTradePaul! - Samuel Dalembert
36. lempbizkit - Mike Miller

*4th Round - *Remember to PM the particpant after you.

37. lempbizkit - Drew Gooden
38. DontTradePaul! - Josh Howard
39. patrick_wandalowski - Darko Milicic
40. DWest Superstar - Corey Maggette
41. aquaitious - Zach Randolph
42. km109 - Luol Deng
43. agoo101284 - Ricky Davis
44. #1AntoineWalkerFan - Sam Cassell
45. Ibleedcelticgreen - Shane Battier 
46. Premier - Caron Butler
47. Sundance - Tyson Chandler
48. King Handles - Ben Gordon

*5th Round - *Remember to PM the particpant after you.

49. King Handles Stromile Swift
50. Sundance - TJ Ford
51. Premier - Andres Nocioni
52. Ibleedcelticgreen - Cuttino Mobley
53. #1AntoineWalkerFan - Nenad Krstic
54. agoo101284 - Marvin Williams
55. km109 - Al Harrington
56. aquaitious - Antoine Walker 
57. DWest Superstar - Bobby Simmons 
58. patrick_wandalowski - Andrew Bogut
59. DontTradePaul! - Channing Frye
60. lempbizkit - Primoz Brezec

*6th Round - *Remember to PM the particpant after you.

61. lempbizkit - Adam Morrison
62. DontTradePaul! - Speedy Claxton
63. patrick_wandalowski - Luke Ridnour
64. DWest Superstar - Deron Williams
65. aquaitious - Delonte West 
66. km109 - Brevin Knight
67. agoo101284 - Danny Granger
68. #1AntoineWalkerFan - Donyell Marshall
69. Ibleedcelticgreen - JR Smith
70. Premier - Chris Wilcox
71. Sundance - Rudy Gay
72. King Handles - Mickael Pietrus

 *7th Round - *Remember to PM the particpant after you.

73. King Handles - Hakim Warrick
74. Sundance - Josh Childress
75. Premier -- traded to aquaitious - Kendrick Perkins
76. Ibleedcelticgreen - Shareef Abdur-Rahim
 77. #1AntoineWalkerFan - Kevin Martin
78. agoo101284 - Wally Szczerbiak
79. km109 - Zaza Pachulia
80. aquaitious -- traded to Premier - Hedo Turkoglu
81. DWest Superstar - Randy Foye
 82. patrick_wandalowski - Maurice Williams
83. DontTradePaul! - Mike Dunleavy
84. lempbizkit - Nazr Mohammed

*8th Round - *Remember to PM the particpant after you.

85. lempbizkit - Grant Hill
86. DontTradePaul! - Kenyon Martin
87. patrick_wandalowski - Eddie Griffin 
 88. DWest Superstar - Jamaal Magloire
 89. aquaitious - Ryan Gomes
90. km109 - Eddy Curry
91. agoo101284 - Nene
92. #1AntoineWalkerFan - Damon Stoudamire
93. Ibleedcelticgreen - Shaun Livingston
94. Premier - Vladimir Radmanovic
95. Sundance - Stephen Jackson
 96. King Handles - *Pick ASAP!*
  
*9th Round - *Remember to PM the particpant after you.

97. King Handles - *Pick ASAP!*
 98. Sundance - Erick Dampier
 99. Premier - Bonzi Wells
100. Ibleedcelticgreen - Rafer Alston
 101. #1AntoineWalkerFan - Johan Petro
102. agoo101284 - Sebastian Telfair
 103. km109 - Jamal Crawford
104. aquaitious - Tayshaun Prince
 105. DWest Superstar - Rajon Rondo
106. patrick_wandalowski - Kyle Korver
107. DontTradePaul! - Eddie Jones
108. lempbizkit - Al Jefferson

 PM King Handles, PM Sundance, PM Premier, PM LX, PM #1AntoineWalkerFan, PM agoo101284, PM km109, PM aquaitious, PM DWest Superstar, PM patrick_wandalowski, PM DontTradePaul!, PM lempbizkit


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Celtics Forum Keeper Discussion Thread*

If someone can get me a list of players and I'll tell them who to pick that would be cool...

Or, if it comes down to it I know VC's available so I'll take him.


----------



## Sundance

Okay, I've been informed that I'm on the clock, so....

1.02 -- Allen Iverson PG PHI


----------



## Premier

*Re: Celtics Forum Keeper Discussion Thread*

1.03 - Yao Ming [C, HOU].


----------



## LX

*Re: Celtics Forum Keeper Discussion Thread*

Boris Diaw


----------



## agoo

Mehmet Okur (true fantasy beast)


----------



## aquaitious

I hate to do this, but I have to or I won't get to pick in another 18 hours or so:

Joe Johnson


----------



## km109

km109 takes Ron Artest


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

oops edit again...umm...boozer


----------



## Premier

patrick_wandalowski selects Josh Smith via PM [1.10]


----------



## DWest Superstar

I still Get Big Ben Wallace


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Kirk Hinrich


----------



## lempbizkit

Baron Davis & Andre Iguodala


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Richard Jefferson


----------



## Premier

patrick_wandalowski selects Antawn Jamison via PM [2.15]


----------



## DWest Superstar

Jason terry


----------



## aquaitious

Brandon Roy

We have a trade to announce. 

The Squirrels and the Elitists v2 have agreed to a two player deal. The Squirrels are sending Joe Johnson to the the Elitists v2 for Mike Bibby.

There's a rumor that picks and cash are also being discussed, so more details to follow as they become available.


----------



## km109

I'll take Marbury.l


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

sorry agoo i know its only a couple minutes past ur deadline but im not gonna be on a computer again til tomorrow...


ill take andre miller


----------



## LX

David West


----------



## Premier

2.22 Jameer Nelson [PG, ORL]


----------



## Sundance

Peja Stojakovic


----------



## KingHandles

24. R. Hamilton

25. L. Hughes


----------



## Sundance

3.02 - Chris Webber PF PHI


----------



## Premier

Chris Kaman [3.04]


----------



## LX

Morris Peterson.


----------



## agoo

Why the F not?

Mike James - *****!


----------



## agoo

And Troy Murphy


----------



## km109

I'll go with Emeka Okafor.


----------



## aquaitious

Raja Bell


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

you have got to be kidding me...i get skipped because i miss my hours between midnight and 8 am...thats really ridiculous...thats not fair at all

ill take ginobili

 I can't adjust the rules for only one participant.

Please PM me a list.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Charlie Villanueva


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

DelonteWest St. Joe rolls the dice:

Pau Gasol


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Samuel Dalembert


----------



## lempbizkit

mike miller , drew gooden


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Josh Howard


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

DelonteWest St. Joe selects:

Darko Milicic


----------



## DWest Superstar

Corey Maggette


----------



## aquaitious

Zach Randolph


----------



## km109

Luol Deng


----------



## agoo

Ricky Davis


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

sam cassell


----------



## LX

Shane Battier


----------



## Premier

Caron Butler [4.46]


----------



## Sundance

Tyson Chandler


----------



## Sundance

Okay, I guess I'll take T.J. Ford


----------



## KingHandles

48. Ben Gordon

49. Stromile Swift


----------



## Premier

Andres Nocioni [5, 51]


----------



## LX

Cuttino Mobley


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

nenad kristic


----------



## agoo

Marvin Williams

PM King Handles, PM Sundance, PM Premier, PM LX, PM #1AntoineWalkerFan, PM agoo101284, PM km109, PM aquaitious, PM DWest Superstar, PM patrick_wandalowski, PM DontTradePaul!, PM lempbizkit


----------



## km109

Al Harrington


PM King Handles, PM Sundance, PM Premier, PM LX, PM #1AntoineWalkerFan, PM agoo101284, PM km109, PM aquaitious, PM DWest Superstar, PM patrick_wandalowski, PM DontTradePaul!, PM lempbizkit


----------



## aquaitious

Antoine Walker


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

delonte West St Joe selects:

Andrew Bogut


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Channing Frye


----------



## lempbizkit

my team is gonna suck:

primoz brezec and adam morrison 2 bobcats


----------



## DWest Superstar

Aqua never PMed me

Bobby Simmons


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Speedy Claxton


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Luke Ridnour


----------



## DWest Superstar

Deron Williams


----------



## aquaitious

Delonte West


----------



## km109

B. Knight


----------



## agoo

Danny Granger


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

donyell marshall


----------



## Premier

*Re: Celtics Forum Keeper Discussion Thread*

Chris Wilcox [6, 70]


----------



## Sundance

Rudy Gay


----------



## Sundance

Okay, I guess I'll take Josh Childress.


----------



## aquaitious

Kendrick Perkins, steal of the draft.


----------



## KingHandles

72. Mickael Pietrus

73. Hakim Warrick


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

kevin martin


----------



## km109

Zaza Pachulia.


----------



## Premier

Hedo Turkoglu [6, 80]


----------



## agoo

I'm doing it...

Wally Szczerbiak.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Randy Foye


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

DelonteWest StJoe

Mo Williams


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Mike Dunleavy

PM King Handles, PM Sundance, PM Premier, PM LX, PM #1AntoineWalkerFan, PM agoo101284, PM km109, PM aquaitious, PM DWest Superstar, PM patrick_wandalowski, PM DontTradePaul!, PM lempbizkit


----------



## lempbizkit

nazr mohammed and mehmet okur


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Kenyon Martin


----------



## Premier

patrick_wandalowski selects Eddie Griffin via PM.


----------



## lempbizkit

grant hill, my bad on okur


----------



## DWest Superstar

Jamaal Magloire


----------



## aquaitious

Ryan Gomes, I'm staying local.


----------



## km109

Eddy Curry. From the Andruw Jones school of spelling.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

damon stoudamire


----------



## agoo

Maybyner Rodney Hilario


----------



## Premier

Vladimir Radmanovic.


----------



## Sundance

Stephen Jackson


----------



## Sundance

Oops, I thought King had 16 hours for his two picks like he had last time around or I'd have picked hours ago....but I see now that my own time is running out, so.....

I'll take Erick Dampier.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Celtics Forum Keeper Discussion Thread*

Bonzi Wells.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

johan petro


----------



## km109

Jamal Crawford


----------



## agoo

Sebastian Telfair.


----------



## aquaitious

Tayshaun Prince...


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

kyle korver


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Eddie Jones


----------



## DWest Superstar

Rajon Rondo


----------



## lempbizkit

i want at least 1 celtic so i will take al jefferson


----------



## Ibleedcelticgreen

J.R. Smith
S. Abdur-Rahim
S. Livingston
R. Alston


----------

